# Who makes the highest quality designer/premium jeans?



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, I know a lot of you do not like jeans, or might be happy with good old Levis. I have my share of expensive slacks, chinos, etc. However, going off of the premise that you should put as much money and care into your jean purchase as a sweater, suit, or anything else, who makes the best for men??

Seven, Diesel, Joe's? Who? Has anybody looked at the construction? And probably more importantly, who uses the best and highest quality denim? C'mon, many of you are clothes fanatics! Somebody must have come to a scientific conclusion here. 

Right now I wear Lucky brand jeans. However, I have been informed that they are not really considered high end or premium. Maybe those that inform me are wrong. I don't know how Lucky brand stands in quality.

Please help.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I like Agave which is sold at good prices on STP. The price is fair and the items are made on old looms in the state of California. I don't ask for much more than that. Cum grano salis because unlike some others, I am not one to think that denim is awfully important.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I like rock and republics. Most pairs flank 200$

MrR


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

aggree with R&R probably the best "value" when it comes to high end jeans...if you have the scratch, I'd also recommend looking at Evisu, and believe it or not, as much as I dislike this "label" Bape makes some pretty decent jeans...lots of neat little "attention to detail" type features...


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I like Earnest Sewn. Also Levis E capital make a very good fitting jean. Chip and Pepper are also very good.


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

Iron Heart. check Self Edge in SF.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

ciscostud said:


> Right now I wear Lucky brand jeans. However, I have been informed that they are not really considered high end or premium. Maybe those that inform me are wrong. I don't know how Lucky brand stands in quality.
> 
> Please help.


If you are happy with the Lucky Brand jeans then why worry about whether they are high end or premium? Do you like the way they fit and look? That is all that is really important.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

i like the Levis Vintage Repro's the 1947 and 1966 are the best fits and cuts IMO!


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

ciscostud said:


> Seven, Diesel, Joe's? Who? Has anybody looked at the construction? And probably more importantly, who uses the best and highest quality denim? C'mon, many of you are clothes fanatics! Somebody must have come to a scientific conclusion here.


For money-no-object, 45 rpm are unmatched.

Iron Hearts are the most durable jeans (barring the kevlar lined motorcycle jeans) ever, and look very nice.

Pure Blue Japan, Flat Head, and Samurai are all beautifully well made jeans at more manageable prices than 45rpm.

Momotaro/Japan Blue have one of the most impressive natural indigo dying facilities around.

All of these brands except for Iron Heart are obsessed with old American designs, so they use old locking chainstitch machines (for better or worse I suppose, Mr. Kabbaz) and in many cases all cotton thread. All cotton thread has a nasty habit of breaking after just a few months of hard wear and requiring repair. Most of these brands are spinning their denim on old Toyo wooden shuttle looms, and the denim is very irregular. Beautiful, but perhaps not for everyone.


----------



## 11hr (Jul 26, 2006)

the etruscan said:


> 45 rpm
> Iron Hearts
> Pure Blue Japan
> Flat Head
> Samurai


Spot on. These are less popular than most of the designer brands available in malls, but I believe are a better value. They approach perfection. However, at least in my social circle, name recognition is important for jeans, and these may not get you recognized. Also take a look at Dior.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

WOW, now THAT was a range of responses.

I am surprised not one person mentioned Joe's, Diesel, and Seven. Or commented on Lucky Brand quality for the matter.

It sounds like Japan may be the great place for jeans now. Although I am concerned about durability issues maybe.

Also, no real mention of Zegna jeans or anything Italian (IF Zegna is Italian sourcing their jeans that is. I have been hearing rumors about moving more production away from Italy with Zegna including possibly some Suit lines. GOOD GRIEF!)


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

I may draw some flak for this, but designer jeans, like designer sunglasses, are the surest way of making your photographs look dated. I have never been impressed with the segments of the fashion industry that insist on a new design every year, and these are two of the worst offenders (lady's handbags and lady's shoes are the worst offenders, but thankfully we're spared the terrors of Louis Vuitton and Marc Jacobs.)

For me, the ideal jeans do not draw attention to themselves; they draw attention to me, and to my whole look. That means no detailing and no obvious branding. Color should be either dark or medium dark, depending on what I'm putting with it, but always a natural fade rather than a manufacturer process.

Levi's delivers all of that with the 501xx and at an unbeatable price, so that's been my choice for the most part. The only reason I'd ever go with designer jeans is to get non-fading extra dark jeans or something extra tough (although Levi's are plenty tough to begin with.) Detailing, trendy styles, and brand name are negatives for jeans as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

I understand and agree to some extent with Tiberias. However, I don't see myself going back to Levis. At the same time, I don't want any kind of studs or garbage on my jeans, holes, or anything like that. 

PERFECT JEANS
1) Classic Style not overly detailed or trendy
2) SUPER comfortable and soft from the beginning
3) Durable so they will last
4) Not more than the $200s or so at the absolute most (no $500-$700 pair that costs as much as Brioni wool slacks!)
5) INCREDIBLE Dye and Color
6) As Dressy as jeans can be (good with Sport Coat, etc.)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

> If you are happy with the Lucky Brand jeans then why worry about whether they are high end or premium? Do you like the way they fit and look? That is all that is really important.


That was, and still is, my thought on this.



> in my social circle, name recognition is important for jeans, and these may not get you recognized.


This reminds me of my kids during their teen age years when the only thing that mattered was brand names. Apparently my son could only wear Nike shoes and later my daughter could only wear New Balance. Anything else and they couldn't show their faces in school.

I understand this as a teen, but as an adult I think I would find a new social circle if my brand of jeans was a factor in my relationships in any way. Most of my friends wear jeans but I doubt than any of us could tell you what particular brand anyone else wears.

Cruiser


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

ciscostud said:


> WOW, now THAT was a range of responses.
> 
> I am surprised not one person mentioned Joe's, Diesel, and Seven. Or commented on Lucky Brand quality for the matter.
> 
> ...


Joe's, Diesel, Seven, Earnest Sewn, Rock & Republic and all those focus on the washes, focus on looking worn in for you. They're not sourcing the best denim, worrying about the best quality, or durability, and they're not the best jeans. Also, the washes almost invariably put the honeycombs, whiskers and other signs of wear in places they wouldn't naturally occur (they're for shorter or taller, or thinner or fatter people), and look affected to me.

They WILL get you noticed, and people will see the stitching/branding/whatever, and that will work out. But you didn't ask about the flashiest, easiest to recognize jeans, you asked about the best. It is, to my mind, a much more low-key version of the difference between armani and, say, huntsman. One is incredibly noticeable, the other incredibly nice.

The Japanese jeans far outlast the designer jeans. They're invariably made of heavier denim (14-21 oz/yard versus 10-14 oz/yard), stitched and constructed to a higher level, and not predistressed (which certainly reduces the longevity of jeans).

Zegnas just look like the kind of jeans my not very well dressed father would wear.



Tiberias said:


> I may draw some flak for this, but designer jeans, like designer sunglasses, are the surest way of making your photographs look dated. I have never been impressed with the segments of the fashion industry that insist on a new design every year, and these are two of the worst offenders (lady's handbags and lady's shoes are the worst offenders, but thankfully we're spared the terrors of Louis Vuitton and Marc Jacobs.)
> 
> For me, the ideal jeans do not draw attention to themselves; they draw attention to me, and to my whole look. That means no detailing and no obvious branding. Color should be either dark or medium dark, depending on what I'm putting with it, but always a natural fade rather than a manufacturer process.


I agree, to an extent. Branded, or predistressed jeans have a very short shelf-life and lifespan, and I avoid them like the plague.

That being said, the Japanese denims I mentioned earlier are unwashed, visibly unbranded (or very close), and built to a far higher level of quality than Levi's or Lee's or any of the other domestic jeans you can get without predistressing.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I like Agave and Earnest Sewn. The Earnest Cut & Sew store in NYC will custom make you a pair in whatever style and fabric you like, and they have some really excellent fabric. It quickly gets expensive, though.

My requirements for jeans:

- A dark, natural dye, the kind with the warning label about bleeding
- A heavy, densely woven denim
- A full cut throughout the leg, but not baggy
- Heavy metal buttons and hardware, preferably copper
- Unwashed and un-"Finished" No gouges or fancy sanding


----------



## udeshi (Sep 29, 2005)

ciscostud said:


> PERFECT JEANS
> 1) Classic Style not overly detailed or trendy
> 2) SUPER comfortable and soft from the beginning
> 3) Durable so they will last
> ...


Well, those are some of the reasons why we do jeans now, because finding all the above was nigh on impossible.


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

I read an interview with Iggy Pop somewhere where he said never to spend over $50 on jeans. But he used to smear peanut butter all over his chest in concerts, so I take that advice with a grain of salt.

I daresay that jeans are more difficult to shop for than a suit. I have had so much trouble finding jeans that fit just right that when I have found some that come even close, like the Gap 1969s from the late 90's, I buy several pairs. And once you find the right fit, you have to get the right finish. The last time I ventured into the Gap looking at jeans, the saleskid told me that the pair I had just tried on were "dad jeans" and to try on some other ones with a low rise and holes all over (never mind that I am 35 and _am_ a dad). I have a friend in Columbus, Ohio who informs that there is a guy down there who makes custom jeans for $125 +/-. That's the only way I would spend over $50 for a pair. $200 for dungarees sounds ludicrous, but so do the $98 socks in the new BB catalog. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

I should mention one really cool option that's been missed here. The Stronghold (in Los Angeles) will make Made to Measure jeans for you out of any of at least a dozen different denims. Their stuff is beautiful, and really amazing.


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

If you do a search at SF in the streetwear forum or the superfuture denim forum you can read about jeans for weeks on end! More info then you ever need. So locate a good store near you and try on some. I personally would go with one of these

5EP
Eternal
LEvis- only the LVC or old loom collection made in the USA
Earnest sewn are not bad. 
APC
Rag n Bone
45 RPM is you got the scratch

Depending on your age, im in the minorty but dislike on aesthetic grounds (not quality) only- I dont think jeans should have fancy sitiching on the pockets:

Nudie
Seven
Paper


For starters, check the Blue in Green website.


----------



## ice (Sep 2, 2005)

Lots of good advice here.

But no mention yet of the original that all these other companies are imitating: good old raw denim, shrink to fit, Levis 501. 

You won't find them at designer boutiques or high end department stores, but usually at western stores or work wear stores. You buy them several sizes larger than you need them, and over time and washing they shrink down and stretch for that perfect, comfortable, molded-to-your-body fit that all the others are trying to imitate.

They start out inky blue, then turn an intensely bright blue after the first washing, then eventually fade with the sun, wear, and washing to that classic faded denim look that everyone tries to reproduce in the factory.

They are heavy, thick denim with a boxy cut that is always comfortable and wears like ... well, like the work denim that they are. Over time they soften up until they are as soft as a flannel shirt.

So, if you like "real" clothes, and don't mind a garment that changes over time and may take a while to break in, go with the original 501.

Best of all, they cost about $30.

But don't get me wrong, there are lots of other great jeans out there and I am not saying that Levis are the best. I am just giving you some of my own experience.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I was going to say Chardon jeans, but that's only because I just watched this hilarious Larry Bird ad for Chardon jeans circa 1982.

In reality, I think premium denim is a bit of a scam. I admit that the quality of cotton might vary from one manufacturer to another, but I don't think it matters. By the time jeans wear out, I have usually moved on to find a new pair for sizing or styling reasons. I would also never pay more than $100 for jeans simply because there is no significant performance advantage to "premium jeans" and I don't need my jeans to last.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

ice said:


> But no mention yet of the original that all these other companies are imitating: good old raw denim, shrink to fit, Levis 501.
> 
> They are heavy, thick denim with a boxy cut that is always comfortable and wears like ... well, like the work denim that they are. Over time they soften up until they are as soft as a flannel shirt.


Levi's 501STFs are 12.5 oz/yard raw, 14 oz/yard shrunk. This is right about the bottom of the range for Japanese shrink to fit denim. They are, most certainly, a classic.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

For as the issue of fabric I have found Kiton and Brioni jeans to be the best. Nevertheless, one could 20+ Levi 501s for what one pair of Kiton jeans go for.


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

the etruscan said:


> That being said, the Japanese denims I mentioned earlier are unwashed, visibly unbranded (or very close), and built to a far higher level of quality than Levi's or Lee's or any of the other domestic jeans you can get without predistressing.


After my long rant, I did take a closer look at some of the Japanese brands, and I do appreciate that a few of them have versions that are in classic shrink-to-fit fabric and traditional cut, but with subtle features like a deeper dye or heavier fabric. I may give them a try if I want a little variety, like jeans that hold the color a little longer.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

ciscostud said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you do not like jeans, or might be happy with good old Levis. I have my share of expensive slacks, chinos, etc. However, going off of the premise that you should put as much money and care into your jean purchase as a sweater, suit, or anything else, who makes the best for men??
> 
> Seven, Diesel, Joe's? Who? Has anybody looked at the construction? And probably more importantly, who uses the best and highest quality denim? C'mon, many of you are clothes fanatics! Somebody must have come to a scientific conclusion here.
> 
> ...


who makes them? i make them of course. they are the finest in the entire world. 
the brand name is "6p" and not only that, they are the most exclusive in the world. 
how exclusive are they? 
only one person in the world is allowed to wear them. that person is me. 
so go ahead and envy me everyone. 
tough you know what folks but thems the breaks.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, so I think I have narrowed it down to 3 brands based on input here and web research. Maybe it would be worth buying one of each to start.

Designer/Flashy Jeans: Diesel

Hard Core Durable,Very High Quality: Iron Heart
Maybe the only downside is that I am usually in very warm climates and maybe these will get hotter than standard jeans with their 21oz weight?

Incredible Dye/Color, Very High Quality: Pure Blue Japan
(also they make a special model that is ultra expensive
with an intense dye process).

Any disputes here?


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

ciscostud said:


> Ok, so I think I have narrowed it down to 3 brands based on input here and web research. Maybe it would be worth buying one of each to start.
> 
> Designer/Flashy Jeans: Diesel
> 
> ...


I would suggest taking a good look at the PBJs on the Blue In Green website before settling on them. The stitching is very vivid on all but the 007s. The denim is beautiful, really beautiful (I love mine), as long as you don't mind the stitching. For similar denim style and quality, check out Warehouse, Oni, and Samurai if the stitching bothers you. That being said, PBJ is the cheapest, and just truly wonderful.


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

jrandyv said:


> Iron Heart. check Self Edge in SF.


+1

They have great products. Quality jeans that are made like Levis were made 40 years ago.

Very impressed with the quality.


----------



## UK2004 (Jan 13, 2007)

Have 17 pairs of jeans including mix of Japanese and Italian brands, Japanese do indeed make excelent denim some of the raw denim takes a while to be worn in and must be washed ebfore the denim is cut and stitched for a perfect fit. The term selvedg in denim is very important, denim purists maintain that selvidged denim is always ofa higher quality.

My experience Evisu do some excellent jeans, Iceberg Italian, Roberto Cavalli although fashionable type jeans but extremely well made not Just Cavalli whch is cheaper line. Avoid the cheap brand like Diesel and Guess and Gant etc. Kenzo do some nice jeans not fantastic denim but lovely clean natural jeans not altered for fashion particularly excellent for evning out with shirt and jacket.

Other brands that do nice jeans, Kohzo, SugarCane, Edwin etc.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Of the more readily available brands Diesel has to be the one. When the comp. is 7 FAM, True Religion etc... it is pretty easy to be the best. The lesser knowns are all pretty good but 45 rpm is IMOP best.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

I require a low rise, i.e. less than 10 1/2 inches. I also prefer to buy jeans
which are not at all distressed. I am old-fashioned. I do not wish to look
like I have been in an industrial accident. For years I wore "New Man" a
French -made jean which continued to make very short rise slim-fit jeans
through the 90s baggy "relaxed" . I then switched to Diesel, which fit very well
until I was unable to obtain undistressed jeans. After a brief try with Lands End
"Custom", which are not really custom- The pair that "worked" disintegrated
in less than two years. Then on to Agave at full price: $175+ two years ago
plus STP discounted. My favorite pair of Agaves developed a hole in the
waistband - High-end junk!!. I now wear Lucky. So far so good. Levi's never
fit me, but I wore them 40 years ago when I did not know any better.
They never fell apart.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Allow me ...*

to add a few names not mentioned here.

I have a pair of Dolce & Gabbana jeans (not their top line but D&G) - ordinary jeans, no holes, slightly relaxed but NO low crotch etc. - wonderfull pair, had them for years and they are getting better and better.

I also have a pair of Levis 505 - they are not manufactured anymore which is a pity - and since they are about 7-8 years old they actually have developed natural tears ))

I also bough a pair of True Religion jeans, low waist and bell-bottomed - but they are nice.

One thing to note is that designer jeans are usually long (and do not have different length sizes) - so either you re very tall or leave them be and fray or cut them up (which I found ridiculous for jeans). But then again, in Roetzel's book there is a good cut-in on Seville Row cut jeans.

P.S. AND pair them up with a good looking belt !!

Andrey


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

kitonbrioni said:


> For as the issue of fabric I have found Kiton and Brioni jeans to be the best.


Wait, aren't their jeans pleated?


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

Seven For All Mankind are the best fitting jeans I've tried. I also own Diesel and Levi's, but the Sevens are the ones I always wear.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

You know what, it may be that Diesel is the next pair I buy until I can fly up to San Francisco or into New York in person (the best pair I can get for the moment).

There is a decent Diesel store in LA to my knowledge.

However, Pure Blue is mainly out of New York and Iron Heart out of San Francisco. I don't know anyone in LA carrying those brands?

I wear a bootcut 181 in Lucky size 36 and they are a little loose (they have also been washed and put in the dryer several times since owning) and am 6'3".

I have NO idea what size I really take in Pure Blue or Iron Heart, etc, etc.
Jeans seem like the thing you REALLY need to buy in person instead of sight unseen until you know what you take, etc.


----------



## michael69 (Sep 17, 2007)

ciscostud said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you do not like jeans, or might be happy with good old Levis. I have my share of expensive slacks, chinos, etc. However, going off of the premise that you should put as much money and care into your jean purchase as a sweater, suit, or anything else, who makes the best for men??
> 
> Seven, Diesel, Joe's? Who? Has anybody looked at the construction? And probably more importantly, who uses the best and highest quality denim? C'mon, many of you are clothes fanatics! Somebody must have come to a scientific conclusion here.
> 
> ...


Here's what I think....
For me, quality jeans should be
1. dark demin (preferably selvage)
2. NOT distressed at all
3. no (or extremely minimal) back pocket adornment - I don't like visible logos at all except the patch on the waistband which will probably be covered up anyway
4. shape and fit will be down to the personal preference of the wearer, but I like a pretty classic fit (i.e. not too low rise, not too baggy, not too slim fitting etc...)

I found, and tried on, a pair that pretty much ticked all these boxes for me - Sugarcane (based on the 1955 classic levi down to authentic rivets and zip...), they also have different fits.
The denim quality was absolutely the best that I have ever tried on; they were fantastic jeans.....
I didn't buy them though, because although i was tempted, they were £280 which was a bit rich for my blood at the time (I haven't completely ruled out investing in a pair though!)
I don't much like the "designer" stuff where you're paying largely for the name IMO.....


----------



## 11hr (Jul 26, 2006)

ciscostud said:


> and am 6'3".


Be aware that some of the fine denim mentioned here does not come in longer lengths.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

The best jeans are custom if you can find somebody to do them. 

Some that do make custom are not very well trained, if trained at all. I've never met a tailor that will make jeans for a customer.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

My favorites are my Iron Hearts. They are as authentic as you will find.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I like my RJ jeans.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

I think it is a pair of Diesel jeans for me as I can get help at the store picking them out in person until I can personally get up to San Francisco or to New York to buy one of the better Japanese denim brands in person for fit and sizing reasons. Unless anyone has any other ideas?

Or unless everyone thinks Diesel is no upgrade over Lucky in which case I will just wait the few months or whatever.


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

Perhaps, it will help: during communist times, the following jeans were considered ``genuine`` in former USSR and their ranking:
1. Levi`s
2. Wrangler
3. Lee
All the rest was not considered ``genuine``. People used to pay 2-3 monthly salaries for Levi`s...


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

True Omega, but how many of those years during "communist" times were back in the good old days when Levis were much better made?

Also, were Japanese denim/brands even available or offered?


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

WA said:


> The best jeans are custom if you can find somebody to do them.
> 
> Some that do make custom are not very well trained, if trained at all. I've never met a tailor that will make jeans for a customer.


As mentioned earlier in this thread, Stronghold in L.A. and Earnest Cut and Sew in NYC will both do custom jeans. Stronghold has much nicer denims and their construction quality looks to be much better from having compared the two company's off-the-shelf offerings. I can't comment on what makes a jeans-maker well trained, but the two custom stronghold jeans I've seen worn looked fantastic.

I believe Earnest Cut and Sew will do in person only, and Stronghold prefers in person but will clone the cut of a jean with or without modification in any of their denims.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

Good point, too. They are probably worth stopping by in LA. Everything else I have is made to measure, and jean fit is important. If they have Japanese denim and the likes to choose from, that could be nice.
I think I might give Stronghold a call right now.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, UPDATE. I got off the phone with a VERY nice and helpful fellow named Bill at Stronghold in Venice (LA), CA. I scheduled an appointment to meet with him on Saturday. They do made to measure (extreme situation and more for women) and off the rack with FREE alterations which he says is perfect for most men. Price for off the rack with alterations is $280 but they have many pairs using selvedge Japanese denim, etc. Made to measure is a whopping $480 but could be way overkill. I am going to give the off the rack with alterations a shot. He said he could put me in a 100 pair of jeans if need be to decide. 
Also, pure blue and iron hearts are really in the same price range, so I am ok here too.

Like suits, and shirts, fit is huge. So I think having someone work with you in person (a jeans expert) is VERY much worth it. I will wear my Luckys that day and a Navy Blazer.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a teaser of what you're expecting:

















Also, don't say I didn't warn you. They have a handful of truly amazing denims only available MTM. Pretty sure that's Bill in the picture too.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

I HOPE I can resist the MTM denims. I do NOT want to pay $480 plus for a pair of JEANS. I know, Brioni, Canali, and other pants can cost that much, but I have not developed the mind set, AT LEAST YET, to go into that range for jeans. Though it is funny, because you probably wear any one pair of jeans far more than any one pair of wool slacks (at least for many people). The only way I will go there is if the MTM denim is drop dead, look at me different noticeable in the street as being something special. 

We will see, and I can give a store report the following day on this forum.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Replay produce interesting higher and mid-end ranges.... Seven make some great jeans but also some that are not so good. 575, if they fit you, can be nice but often too distressed. Also try AG Jeans.


----------



## Drag0n (Aug 24, 2006)

I`ve been wearing Jacob Cohen lately. They are based on Levis 501, use Japanese denims, and have stitching details similar to regular tailored pants. The silouette is similar to slim cut Italian pants (like from Naples) so I can keep the same narrow leg silouette even when wearing jeans.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, Japan makes the best denim material for Jeans today. As a Denimhead here's the list:

1. Only get the selvedge RAW denim so you can make it your own
2. Do not wash for at least 100 wears/ 6 months!
3. Spend the money on a fine pair of jeans, you may wear these more than a suite

For the low-end:
Levi's LVC ($150-200)
RPM West ($135)
J.Crew (Cone Mills or Japanese for about $200)

Mid Range:
Oni Jeans ($150-350)
3Sixteen ($250-$300)
Naked& Famous ($180-695) - just released the World's Heaviest jean at 32oz - Superb
Bravestar
Railcar 

High End ($250-600):
Momotaro
Flat head
Iron Heart
Pure Blue Japan
Samurai

Its great to have a fun jean collection with unique fades.........


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Oops, never mind- just realised this was a 9 year old thread..


----------

